
MOOCs, Large Courses Open to All, Topple Campus Walls - iProject
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/03/05/education/moocs-large-courses-open-to-all-topple-campus-walls.html?ref=technology
======
bengebre
First I've seen on completion stats for the Stanford online courses:

"Besides the Artificial Intelligence course, Stanford offered two other MOOCs
last semester — Machine Learning (104,000 registered, and 13,000 completed the
course), and Introduction to Databases (92,000 registered, 7,000 completed)."

